# Stomp pads



## jacob22 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guyz
i just got my first snowboard last weekend
i'm relatively new to snowboarding, this is my second season snowboarding
but i think i'm a pretty fast learner because out of the 2 times i boarded last year, i've already learned how to link turns
now i'm wondering whether or not i should get a stomp pad for my board or not
the only thing thats holding me back is that if i get a stomp pad, it will completely cover up the logo on snowboard
i hav a burton hate, and if i put a stomp pad on, it will completely cover up the little "hate" on the side of the board
so do you guyz think getting a stomp pad is worth covering up that logo on my snowboard at my begginer-intermediate level?? or can i manage just fine without it?
as i said, i'm pretty new to the sport, so any input is welcome
thx in advance


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

get something like this that won't cover the logo. You can arrange them in any pattern you want.








DAKINE Pyramid Studs - 9 Pk from Backcountry.com

Personally, I have never used a stomp pad so it's really just rider preference. I say go for it if you think it will help you and it will only make getting off the lift that much easier


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

you dont need them.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

well, we are in a bit of a jam now, aren't we....

Hmmm... not using a stomp pad will mean maybe slipping out when getting off the lift... 

but using it will cover up the logo and people won't be able to see what kind of board you are falling down on....


perplexing indeed.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

anti-bling said:


> well, we are in a bit of a jam now, aren't we....
> 
> Hmmm... not using a stomp pad will mean maybe slipping out when getting off the lift...
> 
> ...


that's why you keep most of your weight on your front foot and control the board w/ ur leading foot


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Burton Mini Scraper Mat from Backcountry.com Those should work nicely. I'm putting this on my Buck Ferton. Burton Large Scraper Mat from Backcountry.com


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

john doe said:


> Burton Mini Scraper Mat from Backcountry.com Those should work nicely. I'm putting this on my Buck Ferton. Burton Large Scraper Mat from Backcountry.com


are those slits in the pads? i bet ice would build up in there and wont offer any grip.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Qball said:


> get something like this that won't cover the logo. You can arrange them in any pattern you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just get those. ones with engraved designs get packed w/ ice, stay away from those


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

In my 10+ years of boarding I've never bothered witha stomp pad... They really aren't necessary... I suppose if you're just really uncordinated and can't balance your self for the life of you then get one... but then again snowboarding probably wont be a good hobbie to pick up anyways


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> are those slits in the pads? i bet ice would build up in there and wont offer any grip.


They're the exact opposite. They are raised ridges. Hence the name scraper.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

well i would get one just to cover up the burton symbol.
but thats just me.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Stomp pads are for posers...
I have one from northwest snowboards I bought a while ago and have not found one better ever. 
And I am on the hunt for one like it, cant just go to NWS as I live in PA now (fml). 








It has 10 metal spikes and a rubber snow scraper in the center, and it's clear as you can see. Best design ever.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> Stomp pads are for posers...
> I have one from northwest snowboards I bought a while ago and have not found one better ever.
> And I am on the hunt for one like it, cant just go to NWS as I live in PA now (fml).


Nice pussy


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

shifty00 said:


> Stomp pads are for posers...
> I have one from northwest snowboards I bought a while ago and have not found one better ever.
> And I am on the hunt for one like it, cant just go to NWS as I live in PA now (fml).
> 
> ...


You mean this. Burton Medium Spike Mat Snowboard Stomp Pad | SEIsports.com


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Funny thing...I saw the title of this thread and I instantly clicked on my photo archive looking for another dead horse pic....:laugh:


----------

